# Crow Hunting



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Anyone else do any crow hunting? My buddy got me into this 10 years ago. He has permission to hunt quite a few places most of them are people with orchards that sell the fruit. My buddy has a electronic crow call and a bunch of decoys. When we're done hunting we gather up the crows and throw them in the woods. We hope the coyotes will eat the crows and leave the rabbits and other game alone. These crows cause a lot of damage but the state still closes the season when they're breeding. There is a website crowbusters.com that has recipes for cooking them but I could never bring myself to try to eat them.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I have experience eating crow. Its on the tough side, but tastes something like beef. Havent had it in awhile but its something to try.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> I have experience eating crow. Its on the tough side, but tastes something like beef. Havent had it in awhile but its something to try.


How did you cook it? If it was tough maybe par boiling it first will help.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Pan fried with some simple seasonings. I dont mind tough meat really..


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

I am 0% suprised


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

leftfordead88 said:


> I am 0% suprised


If its edible, and its wild game, I am willing to try it.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> If its edible, and its wild game, I am willing to try it.



No I got you man. I just use that term "eat crow" a lot and thought it was funny when people do actually eat crow.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

I'll have to see if I could find a good recipe and maybe I'll keep one on our next trip. On a good day it's no problem killing 30 or 40.


----------



## Ring (Dec 7, 2013)

the fact that crows eat road kills like buzzards, ill pass....


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Good recipes. The ones for crow.

http://www.cooks.com/rec/search/0,1-0,crow,FF.html

From Mom's WW II cookbook:

http://bertc.com/subfive/recipes/threecrows.htm


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

some years ago i put up a ground blind out at the fish and game club i belong to, to bow hunt. i was allowed to bait deer so i put out corn. when i was in the blind id see squirrel, turkeys, pheasants, ****, deer, all kind of birds and crow come to that pile. i never did kill a deer at that spot, but i shot many squirrel off that pile of corn (videos on youtube )and tried to shoot several crows. id get the bow up, draw and just as i was settling the pin on them, they'd hop around or just fly away. it was frustrating because everything else would just keep feeding. but the crows seemed to have some kind of sense the there was danger and never stuck around long enough for me to kill one. i almost took the shotgun out there after the deer season was over and waited for them. yea, id like to crow hunt but dont know what id do with them after they were dead. so ill just stick with game i can eat.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Crows being corvids, are very intelligent. I heard some one time but got busted before I could see one to shoot at. Well actually, there was ONE but I had the measly .410 with 6 shot at that time. If I see more, im sure the 20 gauge with 6 or 4 shot and a full choke could work for them.
as for eating them, I intend to do with them what I did with starling: bread and and fry the breasts in bacon grease.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Crows being corvids, are very intelligent. I heard some one time but got busted before I could see one to shoot at. Well actually, there was ONE but I had the measly .410 with 6 shot at that time. If I see more, im sure the 20 gauge with 6 or 4 shot and a full choke could work for them.
> as for eating them, I intend to do with them what I did with starling: bread and and fry the breasts in bacon grease.


 I use a modified choke and 8 shot. When hunting over the decoys most shots are only about 20 yards. By the way how did the starling taste?


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

ezbite said:


> some years ago i put up a ground blind out at the fish and game club i belong to, to bow hunt. i was allowed to bait deer so i put out corn. when i was in the blind id see squirrel, turkeys, pheasants, ****, deer, all kind of birds and crow come to that pile. i never did kill a deer at that spot, but i shot many squirrel off that pile of corn (videos on youtube )and tried to shoot several crows. id get the bow up, draw and just as i was settling the pin on them, they'd hop around or just fly away. it was frustrating because everything else would just keep feeding. but the crows seemed to have some kind of sense the there was danger and never stuck around long enough for me to kill one. i almost took the shotgun out there after the deer season was over and waited for them. yea, id like to crow hunt but dont know what id do with them after they were dead. so ill just stick with game i can eat.


 Dead crows are good coyote bait. I take my 30/30 when I hunt them.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Its pretty tasty. Tastes about the same as the crow. Something like beef.


----------

